# Here Kitty Kitty



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I am building a pet cemetery in the backyard and had to pick up some kitty bones. Of course a plain cat skeleton is just not good enough.

Here is Mittens ready to have some fun.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! That's a fantastic corpsing job right there! Looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great makeover! Looks like something that would hang around a pet cemetery


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic details! You should start making and selling these. I'd buy one! I wish I had some of that talent. Unfortunately, I am a nuts and bolts person. He is going to look great in your display!


----------



## deathsreach (Oct 17, 2013)

Super impressive! I wanted to do something similar (only with black fur) but haven't had any luck finding one yet. There's always next year. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## colordglass (Sep 25, 2014)

Wicked cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very creepy!
Nicely done


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Totally cool! I love Mittens!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, gross:jol:


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

That looks incredible . Love the "meat falling off of the bone" look .


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is excellent! The short ratty fur patches really work for it, you have to share how you did it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An amazing job.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.



Sytnathotep said:


> That is excellent! The short ratty fur patches really work for it, you have to share how you did it!


The did the corpsing with plastic drop cloth. The fur is from a piece of fur fabric. Just cut the fur at odd angles and hot glue them down. I used american chestnut polyshades stain for the corpsing, and dry brushed it with a beige to bring the detail out. Be sure to get some of the stain onto the fur so that it really makes the hair look matted and blends it into the decaying skin.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it!!!!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Fantastic job Chuck!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that is awesome - the only thing missing is the maggots...... LOL


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone.
> 
> The did the corpsing with plastic drop cloth. The fur is from a piece of fur fabric. Just cut the fur at odd angles and hot glue them down. I used american chestnut polyshades stain for the corpsing, and dry brushed it with a beige to bring the detail out. Be sure to get some of the stain onto the fur so that it really makes the hair look matted and blends it into the decaying skin.


I thought it was plastic corpsing, my favorite technique. Thanks for the info, I'm so going to try this when I get back to the shop!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Meow-tastic! (tastes like chicken):zombie:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks bad-ass!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Eerily realistic. Will be a great addition to your pet cemetery!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's looking almost too real.


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

I not so sure thats a fake prop……….
Are the neighbors looking for their lost kitty???


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

darrylqmiller said:


> I not so sure thats a fake prop&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> Are the neighbors looking for their lost kitty???


It looks so real that it could have been found inside a dumpster in back of a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## donackos (Oct 2, 2014)

*Incredible job!!*

Awesome job! I'll have to keep my eye out for a cat skeleton.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job!! I might be stealing that idea.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I bet someone calls PETA on you. That is way too realistic.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yuck ... in a good way.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Definitely one of favorite props this year and one of the easiest too. I had him sitting on my desk at home and few people came over this weekend. A few were quite disturbed. I think it is safe to say that I accomplished my goal.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice.. love it


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

awesome job, I need to get in on this technique


----------

